# Rabbit hunting



## sleepyhead

Just saw the forum. Is there anyone local (burlngton nc) that has beagles and would take me rabbit hunting. I do have experience. I love to hear a good race.


----------



## sleepyhead

Wow no replies and 100 veiws. I can take a hint.


----------



## chriscustom

*What*

What? That nobody rabbit hunts or just dont want to take you. Think about your statment. Who would you take hunting with you that you had no idea of how safe a hunter they were. I take new people hunting all the time, but I first explane safty and usually know them.I love to introduce people to the sport. But for you to categorize everyone who READ your post and then to just dismiss them as OH I can take a hint. Good luck on a rabbit hunting trip.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Rabbit Hunting*

Sleepyhead,

If I had dogs I would be glad to take you hunting. I grew up rabbit hunting and just about everyone that I know used to have dogs. Well, not anymore.

In my neck of the woods many years ago the rabbit population dang near dried up. If you happened to see a rabbit in the woods you were lucky. The population got so low many people sold their dogs and just quit hunting. 

Now the population is coming back and no one hunts them anymore. I see them all the time while deer hunting. I used to see rabbit hunters all the time but now I can't remember the last time I heard a pack of beagles running a rabbit.

I used to hunt in a club that consisted of mostly rabbit hunters. They did not shoot the rabbits. They just ran them. They had to let some deer hunters in to thin the deer down. I would sit for hours and listen to those beagles run rabbits. And not once did they ever shoot them. I was amazed.

I take new hunters hunting all the time. Every year Luvs2fish+ comes down and goes deer hunting with me. I just hosted BStarling for 2 nights and 2 days of hunting. Luvs2fish hammered a nice buck. Bill was not so lucky. Sorry Bill!!! Congrats Danny. 


Darin


----------



## sleepyhead

Darin thanks for the offer. I grew up rabbit hunting, deer hunting with dogs. But things change. I understand about the rabbits not being around like they use to. 

I am in Burlington not sure if I have that listed. 

I just found out the striper fishing at buggs island in the yak. That is what I am doing now.


----------



## Willis2805

The mentality and rudeness displayed by ChrisCustom is what is hurting our sport. The last thing we hound hunters need is someone hendering hunters from participating in our sport. People like ChrisCustom are only aiding in the demise of hunting wild game with hounds. As a large landowner, I am happy to take people hunting with me because I know that it will help ensure that my grandchildren will be able to open the dog box on opening morning and turn the walkers out and listen to that beautiful "swamp music" (as Lynard Skynard puts it).


----------



## TreednNC

Problem is finding places to hunt. Small game has developed a soft spot to many old timers due to scarcity these days. I deer hunted a place that the farmer grew up small game hunting, but didn't allow it cause 'there just aint enough of em (wabbits and quail.......maybe more true with quail) anymore".


----------



## kooler

i also grew up rabbit hunting here in east Tenn. and with all the real estate development, alot of the old hunting areas are now neighborhoods. dont get me wrong, there are still areas around but just like fishing, you got to go further out. Bill McMillan took me years ago and ran his beagles and it was a blast. my best day was 5 rabbits. i remember he said let the first rabbit run, to get the dogs running. then he would set us up to where he knew the dogs would circle the rabbits back around. Bill knew his hunting. i havent been in years and now i feed the rabbits bananna peelings in my backyard they love those peelings...
i have a lady in Hawkins county that i buy farm raised rabbits from, already cleaned and ready to cook. she sells them to me for $8 a piece and man what lean delish eating. thank God for Linda my little rabbit monger


----------



## bullisland

Willis...Chris put it how it is. Nothing wrong with that. Thats not going to "hurt" dog hunting in any way. All he said was that its not everyday that you will find people to take someone they have no idea who they are into the woods with a loaded gun. No crime or flaw in saying that. I'm sure most people were thinking that. Doesn't make either person a bad person or anything.


----------



## bbcroaker

sleepyhead said:


> Darin thanks for the offer. I grew up rabbit hunting, deer hunting with dogs. But things change. I understand about the rabbits not being around like they use to.
> 
> I am in Burlington not sure if I have that listed.
> 
> I just found out the striper fishing at buggs island in the yak. That is what I am doing now.


Tell us more about that kayak fishing for them stripers.


----------



## chriscustom

*Ill will*

Willis there was no ill will ment by what I said. I've been running deer hounds and rabbit dogs for 30 years now. I take NEW people all the time and intoduce NEW people to the sport from time to time. I just thought it was rude of sleepyhead to dissmiss ALL of the people who read his post and that didn't respond. Do you know him? I don't. I don't know how safe he is even though he probably is very safe with a loaded gun in his hand. It just hit me wrong and I'm sorry if I stirred things up.


----------



## sleepyhead

It was a smartass comment. I"m sure others have done the same thing when they have made a post. With no replies. I didn't take it personal. I have shot a few in the past while hunting and hooked a few in the back with hooks while fishing. I did slap a guy with 8-Nbait.


----------



## kooler

hey Sleepy come on over to my place. we can sit on the back porch and drink beer and bait thumper in with bananna peelings and then get our trusty Daisy bb guns out and see how close we can get to hitting the cotton tail without hitting it and then eat some of those delish farm raised wabbits i buy from my not so pretty rabbit monger, Linda. 
sounds like fun doesn't it


----------



## chriscustom

*Yes*

Yes it sounds like a hoot. really bananna peels? I did hook a guy on little island pier once when we were snagging bait with a 12/0 treble. He didn't enjoy it


----------



## kooler

ouch, the treble's are most unkind. yea boy the nanner peelings are a big hit with the cottontails. you ever compared the taste of the wild with the domestic? we need to have a rabbit cook someday. i got the farm raised supply covered.


----------



## chriscustom

What part of Tn. are you in? My son lives in Cleveland and attends Lee University.


----------



## kooler

northeast in the tri where the rabbits are tender and the ladies are above average.


----------



## TreednNC

TN do have some hotties....GA too...never figured that out.


----------



## TreednNC

Jumped four today...could have killed 3 of 4...I didnt shoot, one guy missed.


----------

